# To digital or not?



## unogrowdude (Aug 16, 2009)

I've been looking into switching over to a digital ballast. I see adds where they claim 30% more light, sounds good right? But when I visited my local grow store they asked what type of bulb I was using, told them 1000 watt hortalux. They then informed me that the Lumateck that I was looking into would burn my bulb out in 6 months. They said that as of now that there isn;t a bulb developed yet to work with the digital ballast. Ok so I understand the light wave lenght issue. I called a Hydro dealer about it and he tells me that the Nextgen electronic ballast, that they have would not burn out my bulb like that. So what I'm wondering is, does anyone have any experenice with the digital ballast and what are their thoughts on this and has anyone heard similar info on this


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 16, 2009)

I have 2 types of digital ballasts, one of them is a Lumatek.  It does not have that newer power boost control knob on it however.  I can tell you that it does not burn bulbs out in 6 months.  Maybe the newer one does if you crank it past 100%?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi,

Lumateks had many issues over a year ago with not firing some bulbs and bulbs burning out but I think it's been corrected and many say their Lumateks work great.  If you want to do more research I suggest Googling "Lumatek problems marijuana" and you'll have a ton of posts to read on the subject.  



			
				Barbapopa said:
			
		

> I have 2 types of digital ballasts, one of them is a Lumatek. It does not have that newer power boost control knob on it however. I can tell you that it does not burn bulbs out in 6 months. Maybe the newer one does if you crank it past 100%?



There are many brands of digital ballasts on the market.  I think what you're alluding to is the Quantum digital switchable dimmable ballast.  You can't "boost" any ballast past 100%...   There's no more after 100%.   But you can dim the Quantum ballast to 75% and 50% which gives you a ton of flexibility and control over heat in your grow room and light strength when hardening off seedlings or small clones to HID lighting.  I've got a Quantum 1K and I haven't run a MH in it yet but it has worked great for 4 months swapping out a Solar Max 1K Dual Arc and a Hortilux 1K HPS for my grows.  Felloe MPer KingKahuna mentioned in another post that he's had issues using Hortilux hps bulbs in his Quantum and said that they recommend SunPulse HPS bulbs.  

Good Luck!


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 16, 2009)

Actually, Lumatek has a new ballast that goes past 100% to something called "super lumens".   Sounds like a "super gimicky way to blow bulbs" to me.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 16, 2009)

Barbapopa said:
			
		

> Actually, Lumatek has a new ballast that goes past 100% to something called "super lumens".   Sounds like a "super gimicky way to blow bulbs" to me.



Wow...   that doesn't sound good, does it?


----------



## unogrowdude (Aug 17, 2009)

Barbapopa said:
			
		

> Actually, Lumatek has a new ballast that goes past 100% to something called "super lumens". Sounds like a "super gimicky way to blow bulbs" to me.


     Thats what I'm talking about! I don't think thsat there is a bulb availble yet to handle this type of ballast. So until I'm 100% sure their is I will stick with my good, and dependable ballast.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

this is straight off of Lumatecs web site





> Lamp compatibility
> 
> The Lumatek ballast is a high performance product that is designed to work with most high quality lamps. Cheap inferior lamps may cause problems and Lumatek recommends only high quality American or European lamps. One or two good lamps with very high strike voltages may also be difficult for any electronic ballast to light; Lumatek has an adaptor available for those lamps. For specific recommendations contact your local supplier or Lumatek directly.




I did not see any new products on there page with this super lumens ballasts that you speak of.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Aug 17, 2009)

...waiting....waiting...on The Hemp Goddess!  :giggle: 

AG


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> ...waiting....waiting...on The Hemp Goddess!  :giggle:
> 
> AG




Why? Do you have a date with her or something?:laugh:...Oh and if you do please tell details:laugh:


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 17, 2009)

I found the lumatek ballast with the super lumens knob in the August/September issue of Urban Grower magazine found at my local hydro shop.  Page 67.  They call it the "Super Lumens Switch" "10% more light at the flip of a switch".   Indeed....


----------



## gourmet (Aug 17, 2009)

My new lumatek ballast has a super lumen switch but I don't use it and I have only had my hortalux bulb in it for about 3 weeks now as I just got the set up.  Something did not feel right about cranking up the lumens so I just leave that feature alone for now.  I have a 400 watt light and it does recommend SunPulse lamps but I thought that was just a sales gimmick.  I guess I'll find out.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Aug 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Why? Do you have a date with her or something?:laugh:...Oh and if you do please tell details:laugh:


 
I wish! :hubba: 

She's the light/lumen Queen!

AG

Dang, PC, that sounds like something right out of jr. high, doesn't it?!?!?!?


----------



## gourmet (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a new lumatek 400 with a super lumen switch however I do not use the super lumen mode.  I have a hortalux bulb.  Today when I visited the site, I noticed they are now recommending sunpulse bulbs for electronic ballasts.
Since I have only had my set up for 6 weeks or so I have no idea what will happen.  I do love the electronic ballast though as it is cool running and absolutely no noise.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> I wish! :hubba:
> 
> She's the light/lumen Queen!
> 
> ...




I dont know bout that but this sorta sounded like





> ...waiting....waiting...on The Hemp Goddess!


 almost like 





> wait till Mom/Dad gets home.


. But that is just what it sounded like to me. What did it sound like to you?


----------



## gourmet (Aug 18, 2009)

Sounded to me like "wait for the expert".   I am looking forward to her input.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

That is one possibility *gourmet*.

But back to lighting.

I wonder why lumatec does not have these super ballasts with this switch on there web site?


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 18, 2009)

I think its like most business, the marketing guys build the hype often before the product is out.  Much like the auto PH adjusting nutes made by AN.  I have seen the ad and not the nutes.  Although I understand that they actually have existed in Canada for a while.  And I do like the idea of not having to f**k with PH up/down.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Aug 19, 2009)

gourmet said:
			
		

> Sounded to me like "wait for the expert". I am looking forward to her input.


 
Yep!


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 19, 2009)

speaking from an electrician's standpoint..........
go digital young man. 

ballast heat and noise become a non-issiue, two essential points of stealthy growing.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2009)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> Yep!




:giggle::giggle::giggle:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL--I have to say that I know very little about digital ballasts...however, i have also decided that I am going digital.  I am replacing my 1000W magnetic ballast with 2 600W digital setups.  I figure that I will not be increasing the electrical costs much, but should be getting a lot more lumens.  Also in my 3 x 6.5 closet, I believe that I will get a lot more even light distribution.  

I recently purchased an aircooled hood, a Sylvania Grolux bulb, and a Lumatek ballast--we'll see how it does.  I am on the lookout for another ballast and bulb (looking for a "deal").  I have a couple of extra air cooled reflectors and will use one of them for the other light.  I looked at Quantum and NextGen, but I don't think I will have any need for a "dimmable" ballast.


----------



## unogrowdude (Aug 20, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I have to say that I know very little about digital ballasts...however, i have also decided that I am going digital. I am replacing my 1000W magnetic ballast with 2 600W digital setups. I figure that I will not be increasing the electrical costs much, but should be getting a lot more lumens. Also in my 3 x 6.5 closet, I believe that I will get a lot more even light distribution.
> 
> I recently purchased an aircooled hood, a Sylvania Grolux bulb, and a Lumatek ballast--we'll see how it does. I am on the lookout for another ballast and bulb (looking for a "deal"). I have a couple of extra air cooled reflectors and will use one of them for the other light. I looked at Quantum and NextGen, but I don't think I will have any need for a "dimmable" ballast.


 I'd like it if you could keep me up dated on your 2 digital ballast. Your grow room sounds like its the same size as mine. I've recently bought a new hood. It's a Sun system magium XXXL. It covers almost the entire room width. Hood size 2 1/2 ft x 2ft 3". So now my 1000 watt light really covers some area. The hood is air cooled 6"


----------



## SMOK3R (Aug 20, 2009)

After reading this article I decided to hold off on going digital for a while.    

hxxp://www.texashydroponics.com/shop/files/ballastComparison.pdf


----------

